# African Blackwood with Camel Bone Laminate Duck Call



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well i was in the shop the otherday and wanted to try something different... So I decided on a little ebony and ivory.. African Blackwood with some Poor Mans Ivory "Camel Bone" laminates. Ca Finish single reed....


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks great but I bet it sounds even better.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey hey!! I REALLY like this one! It's got a really cool shape. Single or double?


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Guys.. Its a single..


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

That turned out really great!


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

I really like the raised bands of white. Great Call!


----------

